# Am Now The Proud Owner Of....



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

A Pulsar P2 VIP model, is internally past it but have been after one for a while, screen does not show bottom row, but heyho


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Another one saved! Well caught.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice that, very James Bond!


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

apm101 said:


> Nice that, very James Bond!


Wouldn't mind getting my hands on that, the Watch is nice as well.


----------



## clockworkorange (Jan 9, 2012)

i love them led's

i had one a while ago missing segments and an old friend told me to take the module out and gently rub your finger over the teeny wires under the diodes.

i did it and one segment lit up then tried it again and another after about an hour stripping and refittting rubbing and cussing it was working fully ?

i suppose dry solder joints who knows.

i recently bought a stainless p3 and wgen you put the batteries in just one number lights up and stays on ?

i havn't got to the bottom of it yet its in the to do drawer


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

clockworkorange said:


> i havn't got to the bottom of it yet its in the to do drawer


Same as mine, i will contact strikes and spares for a new movement at some point as this one if from a P3 and the time is displayed off centre


----------

